# Pay rates



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500*
Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested: 
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=3Drankkey=3DOFFIC 
ER-CADETalt=3DN
Here‘s the current 
pay scales in
case anyone is interested:  http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/h 
ome_e.asp?index=3Drankampkey=3DOFFICER-CADETampalt=3DN
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 05:05:44 -0000*
Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an 
"officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per 
year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at 
around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, but 
is there something I‘m missing?
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Jay Digital" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Pay rates
Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested: 
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADETalt=N 
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:42:34 -0500*
Yeah, I messed that up wrong link.
Sorry everybody.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:05 AM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
> Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
> "officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per
> year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
> around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, but
> is there something I‘m missing?
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Jay Digital" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Pay rates
> Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
>
> Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
>
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADE 
Talt=N
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 09:07:50 -0700*
The only 4 year officer cadet you‘d get would be in military college.
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 10:05 PM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
> Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
> "officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per
> year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
> around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, but
> is there something I‘m missing?
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Jay Digital" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Pay rates
> Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
>
> Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
>
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADE 
Talt=N
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 17:16:09 -0000*
OK. Thanks for the explanation.
To repeat my question: What do you - or anyone else - think is the reason 
the CF seems to continue to have problems with recruiting?
Obviously, you‘re right. It‘s not money.
So what else? General anti-military prejudice c.f. J-F‘s protesters at the 
on-campus recruitment sites? A widespread dislike of sometimes tough 
physical work/training? I find this hard to believe - look at all the 
weekend/evening athletes... Other?
Joan
PS - J-F and John, no hard feelings, at least from my end. Mike B.: Point 
taken - and appreciated - and, again, apologies!
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Pay rates
Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 09:07:50 -0700
The only 4 year officer cadet you‘d get would be in military college.
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 10:05 PM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
 > Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
 > "officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per
 > year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
 > around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, 
but
 > is there something I‘m missing?
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Jay Digital" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Pay rates
 > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
 >
 > Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
 >
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADE 
Talt=N
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 12:40:28 -0500*
I don‘t really think they‘re having that many problems, I just think the
military isn‘t for everybody. Not everyone can follow orders or adapt to the
military lifestyle.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:16 PM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
> OK. Thanks for the explanation.
>
> To repeat my question: What do you - or anyone else - think is the reason
> the CF seems to continue to have problems with recruiting?
>
> Obviously, you‘re right. It‘s not money.
>
> So what else? General anti-military prejudice c.f. J-F‘s protesters at
the
> on-campus recruitment sites? A widespread dislike of sometimes tough
> physical work/training? I find this hard to believe - look at all the
> weekend/evening athletes... Other?
>
> Joan
>
> PS - J-F and John, no hard feelings, at least from my end. Mike B.: Point
> taken - and appreciated - and, again, apologies!
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: Pay rates
> Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 09:07:50 -0700
>
> The only 4 year officer cadet you‘d get would be in military college.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Joan O. Arc 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 10:05 PM
> Subject: Re: Pay rates
>
>
>  > Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
>  > "officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436
per
>  > year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
>  > around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me,
> but
>  > is there something I‘m missing?
>  >
>  >
>  > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > From: "Jay Digital" 
>  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > To: 
>  > Subject: Pay rates
>  > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
>  >
>  > Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
>  >
>
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADE 
> Talt=N
>  >
>  >
_________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 11:18:44 -0800*
thats 14k a year to atend school, there is no other scholarship in Canada
that is so lucrative, along with room and board, and a job guarantee?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 9:05 PM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
> Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
> "officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per
> year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
> around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, but
> is there something I‘m missing?
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Jay Digital" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Pay rates
> Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 -0500
>
> Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
>
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADE 
Talt=N
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 15:26:13 -0500*
Although my knowledge of progression through the ranks is far from perfect, 
being wet behind the ears and all, it is my understanding that no one would 
remain an Officer Cadet for 4 years, unless they were Reservists taking the 
MITCIP route, which takes a long time to complete.  As I potentially 
incorrectly understand it, upon completetion of Phase II of BIOC, OCdt‘s 
are commissioned and promoted to 2Lt.
Anyone know the exact story?  I‘ve not been able to figure it out, and this 
is based only on what I could piece together from snippets of stories 
basically.
Paratus
Nick Butler
>From: "Joan O. Arc" Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
>Subject: Re: Pay rates Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 05:05:44 -0000
>
>Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an 
>"officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per 
>year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at 
>around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me, but 
>is there something I‘m missing?
>
>
>----Original Message Follows---- From: "Jay Digital" Reply-To: 
>army-list@CdnArmy.ca To: Subject: Pay rates Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:18:08 
>-0500
>
>Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested: 
>http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CADETalt=N
>
>_________________________________________________________________________ 
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove 
>yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
>account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 00:44:54 -0500*
An  OCdt in the reserves gets paid as a 2Lt.  This is because no pay scale
exists for a Reg Force OCdt not being paid to attend university.  In the Reg
force a graduate goes to 2Lt regardless of training level.  What this means
is that the PRes OCdt will not see a pay increase with the first promotion.
I remember listening to RMC student whining that the reservists got more one
each summer pay check than they did.  The differences was that the RMC
students would blow their pay checks on anything and everything while the
reservists would look at their money in the bank and think "another two
thousand and I will have enough for tuition, but maybe I will have to do
without a few course books this year . . ."
Where  can one find a four year OCdt?  At RMC or any other Canadian
university where an ROTP candidate is being sponsored, a reserve unit which
is putting new officers through MITCIP as opposed to RESO, or a reserve unit
with a OCdt who has been having really bad luck passing Ph II I met a guy
who went home on crutches three years in a row.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: "Nick Butler" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 3:26 PM
Subject: Re: Pay rates
> Although my knowledge of progression through the ranks is far from
perfect,
> being wet behind the ears and all, it is my understanding that no one
would
> remain an Officer Cadet for 4 years, unless they were Reservists taking
the
> MITCIP route, which takes a long time to complete.  As I potentially
> incorrectly understand it, upon completetion of Phase II of BIOC, OCdt‘s
> are commissioned and promoted to 2Lt.
>
> Anyone know the exact story?  I‘ve not been able to figure it out, and
this
> is based only on what I could piece together from snippets of stories
> basically.
>
> Paratus
>
> Nick Butler
>
> >From: "Joan O. Arc" Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca To:
army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Pay rates Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 05:05:44 -0000
> >
> >Checked ‘em. And unless those rates are weekly, it looks as if an
> >"officer-cadet" at the 4-year level earns the princely sum of $14,436 per
> >year though, as has been pointed out, 2nd Lts. *do* seem to do OK, at
> >around $3,000 or so per month. $14,000 doesn‘t seem like a lot to me,
but
> >is there something I‘m missing?
> >
> >
> >----Original Message Follows---- From: "Jay Digital" Reply-To:
> >army-list@CdnArmy.ca To: Subject: Pay rates Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001
23:18:08
> >-0500
> >
> >Here‘s the current pay scales in case anyone is interested:
>
>http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?index=rankkey=OFFICER-CAD
ETalt=N
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
> >yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
> >account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

